# When was the last time... ?



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Answer the question from the person before and ask another beginning with "When was the last time ...?

Here goes:

When was the last time you went on a date?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Slim Shady said:


> When was the last time you went on a date?


a very long time ago.

When was the last time you had someone call you just to say hello ?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

umm so long ago that i cnt remember wen it was

when was the last time you were happy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know what happy is, but I fake it pretty well.

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

2 years ago. sad!

when was the last time you drank til you puked?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

2 years ago, that was the last time i ever went to a party.

when was the last time you called someone?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One hour ago.

When was the last time you had your neighbors invite you over for a party?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

ummmm 10 years ago, wen i was lil.

when was the last time you had a good nights sleep?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

So very long ago.

When was the last time you you got so angry at someone that you almost hit them?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

refined_rascal said:


> When was the last time you you got so angry at someone that you almost hit them?


when the time my x-girlfriend cheated with my best friend, I hit him more than once.

When was the last time you .... had peanut butter & jelly sandwich ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just a few days ago

When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago. Fossil hunting at Charmouth beach in Dorset.

When was the last time you found money in the street?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't even remember its been so long. I often have dreams where I find money on the ground, though. 

When was the last time you laughed your *** off?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Tonight watching 'Mock the week'. Frankie Boyle is a legend.

When was the last time you told somebody you loved them?


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

About an hour ago

When was the last time you read a book that really moved or meant something to you?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

A few years ago I read pretty much everything Alice Walker has published.

When was the last time you were brave?


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Never!

When was the last time you had a really good conversation with someone?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont remember

When was the last time you checked your blood pressure?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Roughly 4 months ago.

When was the last time you ate the only remaining slice of pie?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yesterday. It went the way of the previous five slices. God I'm such a pig!

When was the last time you considered the state of the world?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

When I saw that small Chinese girl singing to the world in the Olympic stadium, and thought of Tibet. 

When was the last time, you seriously wished you were someone else, somewhere else?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

When I last watched a Bond movie a couple of weeks ago. I always have a hankering to be James Bond after watching those movies. Perhaps somewhere in the Caribbean. :yes 

When was the last time you paddled in the sea?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never.

When was the last time you seen an escort service?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh never.


When was the last time you came home and thought you know what i done really ****ing good today ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

um never.

When was the last time you kissed somebody?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

ha..a LONG time ago.... like a year ago

when was the last time you had a girlfriend/boyfriend?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

humblelulu said:


> when was the last time you had a girlfriend/boyfriend?


1997

-
When was the last time...
You just stand outside to reflect on the nature of the world?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

about 2 weeks ago. i jst stood in the back of my garden thats all overgrown, in the gentle rain. it was nice.

when was the last time u read a book?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I read most nights if i've got time.


When was the last time you done something that made you feel like this :hide ?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yesterday. But I don't regret it now.

When was the last time you told someone off for dropping litter?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Never! Hooray.

When was the last time you played Stratego?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Many many years ago. But I do remember it being a teriffic game. I also remember always losing.

When was the last time you heard your favourite song on the radio?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

3 days ago.

When was the last time you went to the movies?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

a couple of months ago 

When was the last time you pushed your anxiety to the limit, and stepped way out of your comfort zone?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Two years ago and freaked out ended up in a emergency room.

When was the last time you had Mexican food?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thursday lunch and Saturday dinner.

When was the last time you welcomed a new SAS member?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A few weeks ago it was yummeez !


When was the last time you felt part of something ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Two years ago now that im on meds i feel like a zombie


When was the last time you were speeding in your vehicle?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> When was the last time you were speeding in your vehicle?


- every time im on on the highway

When was the last time you
... you played Sims?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oops i ****ed up again nvm continue................


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> When was the last time you went to the movies and what did you see ?


- don't recall when, but the last movie was "Forbidden Kingdom"

When was the last time you 
... played a prank on someone?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never.

When was the last time a girl asked you out?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Got asked on a date a few weeks ago but i rejected her cos she ain't really my type and besides she is so full of herself it would'nt of lasted 5 minutes.


When was the last time you got so high/drunk you spewed.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never.


When was the last time your neighbors called the cops on you?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Never i'm a respectable person lol.


When was the last time you fought your neighbour?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never.

When was the last time you had an ice cream?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

a very long time ago!

when was the last time u washed!? (bath/shower etc)


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Like 10 hours ago.

When was the last time you had Chinese food?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

About a week ago.

When was the last time you had a hair-cut/ had your hair done?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

November.

When was the last time you painted your nails?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never.


When was the last time you recieved a check in the mail?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't think I have. I've sent a few though.

When was the last time you leapt out of bed with a song in your heart and greeted the day with a big cheesy grin?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago. It was very nice thankyou.

When was the last time you did a 'Moonwalk' (Michael jackson not neil Armstrong)?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

i did it like 2 months ago whilst bowling

when was the last time u stared blankly at sumthing for ages..and then sumone goes and walks infront of the spot ur looking at (so it looks like ur staring at them)?


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

I don't think that has happened to me ever.

When was the last time you ate captain crunch?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Fireflylight said:


> When was the last time you ate captain crunch?


in 1993, yummie.....

When was the last time you
........ hooola hooped ?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Um, sometime last month. I borrowed my sister's and thought I'd impress her with my hula hoop skills, but unfortunately I _really, really_ sucked at it.

When was the last time you crawled under something?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

last night..and it was my mums bed (to get the cat out).

when was the last time you laughed so hard you cryed?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yesterday. I was reading this comedic book and I came across something so funny, I couldn't stop laughing for almost 10 minutes.

When was the last time you cried and cried real hard?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

3 months ago at my bro's funeral.


When was the last time you laughed so hard you almost cried ?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Watching frankie Boyle on youtube last night.

When was the last time you ran around your local park singing at the top of your voice 'It's raining men'? Anybody?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Haha can't say I've ever done that!

When was the last time you went to the mall?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

months ago

when was the last time you got so angry u ended up crying


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Never. 

When was the last time you visited the dentist?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

3 months ago

when was the last time you went to an amusement park?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm where i live the shows/carnival/amusement park arrives in may and stays til the end of summer but yeah i haven't been down in a few days i guess the novelty wears off after a few weeks.


Do you own a pet ? If so what type ?


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I own a black chihuahua mix named martini whose actually sleeping on my bed again and not hers. 

When was the last time you ate ramen or cup noodles?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

A couple weeks ago.

When was the last time u told someone u loved them?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

About seven years ago.



when was the last time you got into a physical fight?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

about 7 months ago.

When was the last time you went shopping for clothes?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Kyaa! said:


> When was the last time you ate pizza?


Wednesday

When was the last time you saw your whole family ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Five years ago. My sister now lives in another country.

When was the last time you went to the bank?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Slim Shady said:


> When was the last time you went to the bank?


Tuesday.

When was the last time you picked your nose?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yesterday.



When was the last time you called an ambulance?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> When was the last time you called an ambulance?


1998 , asthma attack

- -

When was the last time you
.... had the best birthday!
(include your best birthday gift)


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Two years ago... My gf took me bowling
When was the last time you watched a scary movie?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

About one year ago.



When was the last time you bought a new computer?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

last fall

when was the last time you slept in?


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

This morning. :um 

When was the last time you ironed your clothes?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Every day so bout 12 hours ago or some ****.


When was the last time someone bored you to death ?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Last night. My sister tells incredibly boring stories.

When was the last time you had a hair cut?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Toscy said:


> Last night. My sister tells incredibly boring stories.


Lol no **** i posted that precisely because my lil sister was boring me to death about some boring story that i nodded and pretended i was listening to. ( i'm sooo evil)

Erm last friday i got my wig cut.

When was the last time you went shopping ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

A long time ago.

When was the last time you met a friend from high school?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

When I was in High-school.

When was the last time you winked at a female passer-by without being slapped?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never.



When was the last time you attended church or any religious affliation?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

In primary school as we call it.


When was the last time you kicked your t.v/computer/other random electrical appliance because it was pissin you off ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never.



When was the last time someone disrespected you, destructively?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Maybe a few weeks ago maybe earlier my street is full of asswipes and pussyboys so inevitably you have to assert yourself so to speak every now and then. (is that what you were referring to ?)

Anyhooz when was the last time you complimented someone ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yesterday. On the forum though, not in real life!

When was the last time you returned something to the store.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

A few years ago, I think it was a pair of jeans. However, no matter how much I pleaded, they would NOT accept the Y-fronts, toothbrush or half-used tube of Prep-H. :stu

When was the last time you wrote yourself a Valentine's card and told people you had a secret admirer?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Never. Never have and never will.

When was the last time you met/ talked to someone from SAS outside the forum itself?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never.



When was the last time you saw a doctor?>


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> When was the last time you saw a doctor?


last few weeks about a headache
-

When was the last time you kissed your mother ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I can't recall kissing my mother sadly.


Who do you get on with more your mother or father ?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hard one -depends on what day it is!!

When was the last time you felt truly really good -at ease, content and just great!-?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Probably about 5-6 years ago.

When was the last time you went to a movie theater?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

About 2 years ago.

When was the last time you had a panic attack?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I don't know whether I have actually qualified as having one of these. However, I do know, for instance, that for many years I have had a lot of apprehension and even phobias, and that in more recent years I have had acute anxiety ...not really a "panic attack" but I would nonetheless wager -just as painful!

When was the last time that you -well :stu - had sex?!!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

By myself? Just finished. With someone else? It's been a while.

When was the last time you got in trouble with the law?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooooh a long time ago i am a reformed person. 


When was the last time you made your dinner from scratch (toast doesn't count).


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Tonight! Crunchy nut cornflakes with milk - voila!

When was the last time you thought your life was in real danger?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

when i had an asthma attack at the beginning of this year.

.... you watch something on youtube


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A few days ago.

When was the last time you spoiled yourself?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

this weekend.

When was the last time you

... you highlighted your hair ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

uhm, today.

Last time you got really angry at someone?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

last night


sipped on some hot coco ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooooh too long which reminds me i'll buy some tomorrow when i go shopping.


When was the last time you tried something new ?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

hmmm....two years ago when I decided to take on two jobs. Didn't work out for long though. Of course, the SA monster got in the way.

When was the last time you spent an hour just listening to music?


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I did that earlier today.

When was the last time you went to a concert.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Several years ago. The only concert I've ever been too.

When was the last time you went on vacation?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I think like a month ago, with my gf and her family.

When was the last time you double dated?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> When was the last time you double dated?


2004 when i attended church

When was the last time
...
you open your mouth to strangers to say "Good Morning" or "Good Evening" when your out and about?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

a looooooooooooooooooooooooooong @&& time ago!

when was the last time you hugged your mom and told her you love her?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I can't recall ever doing that sadly .

When was the last time you done a good deed ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> When was the last time you done a good deed ?


a month ago.

.... you stubbed your toe


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Three weeks ago, maybe.

When was the last time you played volleyball?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, geez, about 10 years ago probably.

When was the last time you ate a hot dog?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> When was the last time you ate a hot dog?


March

When was the last time you
watched Labyrinth?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I cant recall ever watching Labyrinth i dont think.


WWTLT you had sunburn ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

About 15 years ago.



When was the last time you got into a car accident?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Few years back my bro rolled a car.

WWTLT u broke a limb ? ( nails dont count gurls)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Never.

When was the last time you were at the beach?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

When I was 15. I was doing this awesome trick on my bike, and pow! Aww it hurt so bad!

When was the last time you watched Seinfeld


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Never.

When was the last time you cleaned your bedroom?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

This morning

WWTLT U slept rough ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

two days ago.

WWLT U went swimming?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A few months ago.


WWTLT u used a sauna/steamroom ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> WWTLT u used a sauna/steamroom ?


sometime 2nd month of 2007

you feel like this :rain ?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

not so long ago

WWTLT you felt like this :banana ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Earlier today when i scored a screamer of a goal.


WWTLT you counted your blessings ?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Every day!
When was the last time you colored in a coloring book?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

A long time ago, when I was a kid.

WWTLT you enjoyed walking on grass without your shoes on.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

just yesterday
When was the last time you looked up at a clear night sky, at the stars, for a while?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lachlan said:


> When was the last time you looked up at a clear night sky, at the stars, for a while?


must have been like 10 years ago, when i lived in the east coast.

WWTLT you were called weird by someone who has SA?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Probably yesterday, haha. All in good fun. I refer to myself as weird anyway. Can't deny the truth!

Last time you...smiled?


----------



## stuck_inside (Aug 25, 2008)

This morning when I realized I had the house to myself.

When was the last time you went to a park?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Probably about 4 years ago when I used to babysit.

When was the last time you had pizza for breakfast?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Bad Religion said:


> When was the last time you had pizza for breakfast?


this morning

WWTLT: you called up your old high school friend?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Never

When was the last time someone gave you a dirty look?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A few days ago , I just let it slide though cos the guy looked like he was havin a bad day.

WWTLT you ate something spicy ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Today, just like any other day. 

When was the last time you went hungry the whole day?


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Today... I'm on the Adkins diet... I am always hungry

When was the last time you went to bed before sunset?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

A month ago. And it was because I needed to cover for the previous night too when I didn't sleep a wink.

WWTLT you stayed awake for more than 24 hours continuously?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Slightly over a year ago, not so pleasant. 
When was the last time you had a stone cold shower?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

June last year, I think.

When was the last time you threw a boomerang?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Polar said:


> When was the last time you threw a boomerang?


in high school.

wwtlt you let a big fart in public ?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Never. I am riddled with bad habits, but that isn't one of them. I ease mine out over an extended period of time.

When was the last time you looked at yourself in the mirror and your heart sank to your boots?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A few years ago when i thought it would be clever to cut my own hair . Hmm not the best idea in the world.

WWTLT you thought uh oh i shouldn't of done that ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> WWTLT you thought uh oh i shouldn't of done that ?


few hours ago. I was shaking off some paint and water off a brush, and got paint on my shoes. :mum

WWTLT: you were doing drive thru and forgot what you were going to order?


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't really think of that ever happening.

WWTLT You went someplace without thinking everyone is looking at you and talking about you?


----------



## stuck_inside (Aug 25, 2008)

Before kindergarden around age 4 at a park running around taking pictures of strangers.

WWTLT you danced in public. :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Grade 9.

WWTLT you told someone you love them?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

This morning when I looked in the mirror. I think I also remarked on my devilish good looks, my witty repartee and my razor-sharp sense of style. It's all thanks to my recent purchase of a new motivational CD from Amazon.com entitled 'how to become an arrogant nob-head in seven days'. The results, I think you'll agree, speak for themselves.

When was the last time you thought I was great?

:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Today, when I read your latest post in this thread.

WWTLT you wanted to kick a puppy? I mean seriously, drop-kick the little ball of fur and not feel the least bit sorry?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Never! :afr 

When was the last time you cooked something?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> WWTLT you wanted to kick a puppy? I mean seriously, drop-kick the little ball of fur and not feel the least bit sorry?


Aww man now that's what im talkin about. More of that please elly :yes .


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I cooked like 20 mins ago

WWTLT you burned something and i mean like to a crisp with the smoke alarm going off an **** like that ?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Never done that. I'm verrrrrry attentive about that kind of thing... because I don't want to burn the house down.

When was the last time you got caught red handed?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What doing the dirty ? Or stealing ?

Erm . When i was about 12 i got busted stealing in a supermarket . The worker lady person came up and asked me to open my jacket so i did and all these ice lollies just spilled out everywhere needless to say i got banned.

WWTLT U laughed out loud . I mean literally ?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Probably in the past hour or so. 

WWTLT you took a photo of yourself?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow ages ago im not really camera friendly if its close ups (Oily skin EEEURGH). Quite ashame really but screw it i do body shots ok lol.


WWTLT u done something you know u shouldnt've ?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

A few minutes ago when I typed the post previous to this one...probably.

When was the last time you had a raging argument with somebody?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Erm a couple of weeks ago just before i got into a fight with a few ****ing junky hoodrat lookin m.o.fo's. . Not cool.


WWTLT you felt envious ?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

not long ago, when I read about an SAS member who no longer feels social anxiety. 

When was the last time, you had muscle cramp?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

yesterday after I walked home from work

wwtltu went out with a friend late at night?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

haha, probably about 9 months ago :troll 
When was the last time you 'slept in' for your own standards?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Every single day. Urgh.

When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Just over a week ago now. A place called Blue Anchor bay. A pretty name for a complete $hithole.

When was the last time you had to apply some kind of ointment?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Around two weeks ago after getting eaten alive by mosquitos. Hooray for Gold Bond and After Bite Xtra.

When was the last time you had to replace the batteries in something?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yesterday, replaced the battery in my wall clock.

When was the last time you won something?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Valentine's Day, won a bird forum drawing competition (got a bird toy 8D ).

When was the last time someone took a photo of you?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

WhiteRaven said:


> When was the last time someone took a photo of you?


Last night at pool night with SA peoples

when was the last time you had an icicle ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never.




When was the last time you attended university?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Never. College ? A few weeks ago.


WWTLT you just felt like breaking down ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Today.

WWTLT you went in the fridge looking for the cereal and the cupboard for the milk?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol ssh. Erm saturday morning/afternoon type thing.


WWTLT you sunbathed ?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

about a month ago. don't really get a lot of sun over here.

wwtltu talked to someone besides a gf/bf or family member?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

8 minutes ago. Roommates. They seem okay, though. 

When's the last time you...climbed a tree?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

When I was about 8 or 9.

When was the last time you played Minesweeper?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

A few months ago maybe.

When was the last time you went grocery shopping?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Today. I needed some coffee and to interact with another human being; even if that interaction only amounted to them asking if I had a tesco clubcard.

When was the last time you went on a boat?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Does a canoe count? In that case, last month. If not, then sometime around May.

When's the last time you bought new shoes?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

5 months ago or something.

When was the last time you had an eye exam?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

February this year

When was the last time you went ice skating?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ive never been.


WWTLT u went to a hairdresser ?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Earlier this year. I'm due to go but urrrggghh.

WWTLT you saw a wild fox or wild snake?


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

I see coyotes all the time but no foxes and i think i was like 9 when i saw a wild snake.

WWTLT you watched a movie or TV and it REALLY made you laugh


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

when i was like 7, I was watching an episode of perfect strangers and my brother and I laughed until it started hurting really bad


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

wwtltu drank a whole glass of water?


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I drink three or four one litre glasses of water daily.

When was the last time you bought an album on vinyl?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i think when I was like 16. I bought a melanie safka album at goodwill


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

wwtltu went to the mall


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

about six months ago. :stu

WWTLT you read a good book?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Last summer.

WWTLT you had a really happy happy joy joy moment?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I think there was a time somewhere in the last two weeks, but I can't remeber when it was now, stuff has sort of clouded over, as it does...

When was the last time you broke something because you got angry? (other people do this right...? its not just me...*goes suddenly silent*)


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

In June I tried to set the book _Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close_ by Jonathan Safran Foer on fire, but it wouldn't light. So I systematically tore it to shreds, then emailed him and told him to print it on more flammable paper for the next reissue. He never responded. :lol It was my English term paper book....

(never read that book btw it is contrived melodramatic and fail)

Um...when was the last time you got really pissed off at someone for their beliefs? (reading a speech by Ayn Rand right now for my philosophy class lol)


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Probably a couple weeks. Lucky Charms <3

When was the last time you petted a cat?


----------



## stuck_inside (Aug 25, 2008)

About 4 months ago at my friends' house.

When was the last time you got really obsessed over something? :nw


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

stuck_inside said:


> When was the last time you got really obsessed over something? :nw


Still am.

WWTLT - you told yourself just one more cookie (or snack) but end up eating the whole bag ?


----------



## stuck_inside (Aug 25, 2008)

Last year when I was eating those addicting thin mint girl scout cookies.

When was the last time you did something really embarassing but was able to honestly laugh it off?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Uhh, well basically never. But I guess I'll include a couple weeks ago. I was emailing a possible employer some references, and didn't realize when I clicked 'send' the name I entered when I created the account was...wrong. I won't get into that one.

WWTLT you looked at the clouds and were all OMGDZ A BUNNY or something.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't remember the last time i was OMGDZ about anything. 


wwtlt you OMGDZ about something?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

um, don't know, cause don't really know what that means? 

wwtlt you drank coffee and put special flavored creamer in it?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

OMGDZ isnt that like whoaness typea thing.

WWTLT u wanted to slap someone ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Probably 15 minutes ago.

WWTLT you were jealous of a family member?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

It's hard to put an exact figure on it, so I'd have to say everyday.

When was the last time you danced like there was nobody watching, only to discover that somebody was?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

About a week ago. But it was at home and it was my sister who saw, so, it's okay I guess. (Although I was pretty embarrassed at the time.)

WWTLT you were completely ignored by someone you're pretty close with.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Slim Shady said:


> WWTLT you were completely ignored by someone you're pretty close with.


A few weeks ago.

WWTLT you stayed up longer than 24 hours ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Couple months ago maybe.

WWTLT you drew something?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

A while ago, when I thought I was losing weight. It was more of a vain hope
WWTLT you just felt like there was something missing?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Something missing? What, like losing your keys? Errmm... today; I lost my keys.


When was the last time you got frustrated with a shop assistant?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Probably a few months ago when I went to the mall.

When was the last time you watched a VHS tape?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

five years ago, maybe.

wwtlt you watched Saved by the bell?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Maybe 13 years ago.


WWTLT u had hot chocolate ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Last night with your mom. After we are done she loves when I take her out for a treat.

WWTLT you cried?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Last night i cried " Oh baby " when your moma took a ride on the magicstick.


WWTLT u broke something intentionally ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Last week when I did your mom on her bed. You should tell her to go on weight watchers, god damn!

WWTLT you went to the mall?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Last night man took your mom out for a cheeseburger.


WWTLT u watched MTV ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

about five years ago. Sadly, my cable does not have MTV


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

WWTLT you watched Discovery Channel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Slim Shady said:


> WWTLT you watched Discovery Channel


few days ago.

WWTLT you went :banana


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Last night man after i done your mom.


WWTLT you felt awkward ?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

when I was over at my girlfriends parents house

wwtlt you cried?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Few weeks ago.

When was the last time you baked a cake?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

About a year ago it turned out ok surprisingly.



WWTLT you had a smoothie ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't exactly remember when.

WWTLT you accidentally banged your head against something?


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

I think it was either this week or last week. I banged my head against a doorway. I'm so clumsy sometimes! :sigh :cry 

When was the last time you hugged someone you love? (I sound so cheesy lol)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm a lil while ago 


WWTLT you bought yourself something nice ?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

3 days ago.

When was the last time you did your laundry?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

this morning

when was the last time you watched a dirty movie?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A few weeks ago it was french and disturbing but their was nothing else on at 2am so whatcha gonna do.


WWTLT you wished the ground would open up and swallow you whole ?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

not in a while, i'm pretty claustrophobic

wwtlt you drove a monster truck?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Never have, I just occasionally do in my dreams.

When was the last time you entered 5318008 on a calculator, turned it upside down and chuckled?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Whoa years ago.


WWTLT you bought something off e-bay ?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

never, i'm poor

wwtlt you shopped in the hardware section of a store?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A few months ago when i was reflooring my house.


WWTLT you busted a move to a song on the radio ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Quite a while ago.

WWTLT you sang in front of people?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

In the car the other day lol i don't give a f**k what people think about me.


WWTLT you rolled a doob ?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Never.

When was the last time you were bitten or stung by an animal?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Ten minutes ago. I got up to go to the toilet and my cat, who was sitting on my lap didn't like being displaced, being that he was all warm and settled. So he bit me.

When did you last see a riveting film?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

"riveting" lol sounds like something outta mary poppins or sumfin.
Nah seriously though i dunno musta been years ago cos nothing springs to mind.


WWTLT you bought yourself something electronicay (i think i just made that word up) like a new phone or some **** ?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

A couple years ago. I bought a ps2.

WWTLT you grew your hair long?


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

never, 

when was the last time you went on vacation?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Last year when I went to Disneyland.

When was the last time you stayed up all night?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

a week ago, i went to visit my hometown and had a blast


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh you forgot a question.
Anyhowserz WWTLT you had a raging hangover ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Ummm 2 weekends ago.

WWTLT you enjoyed a hot bath?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Years ago , I'm a shower junkie lol i stay in til the hot water turns cold.

WWTLT you bought a new pair of trainers ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol, I don't know what trainers are, so I'm gonna assume running shoes, and 3 months ago.

WWTLT you ran more than a mile?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

About two years ago.


When was the last time you had the police observe your house?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> Lol, I don't know what trainers are, so I'm gonna assume running shoes, and 3 months ago.


Haha yeah sorry language barrier.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> About two years ago.
> 
> When was the last time you had the police observe your house?


Last week when i was selling crack to schoolkids (jk)

WWTLT you had toothache ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Jeez, a couple months ago I suppose, thank god. I hate those.

WWTLT you went to a sporting event, and which one?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm the Celtic v Shaktar Donetsk match last november , It was a champions league group stage match.


WWTLT you hit an animal whilst driving and what did ya hit ?


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Never happened.

Whan was the last time you fell in love?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

About 2 years ago and still am.

When was the last time you were craped on by a bird?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Years ago on my way to school, aww man it f*cking stank so bad i almost vomited lol but yeah i was just grateful nobody was about to witness it .


WWTLT u crashed out in front of the t.v/computer ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , never then.


WWTLT you played yahoo pool ?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Probably sometime earlier this year.

When was the last time you bought a CD?


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

A long time ago.

When was the last time you had a taco salad?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

a very long time ago. too long, in fact.

When was the last time you had ice cream?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

2 days ago. I picked up a little container of Haagen Dazs (some sort of Hawaiian honey thing; can't recall the name of the particular flavor) for my friend. We ate it while watching The Man with Two Brains.

When's last time you attended a live musical performance?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

About 5 years ago.


When was the last time you had several neighbors and people call the cops on you?


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

a party at my house. this was in like 1996. cops just came to clear the place out but one of my friends was drunk and tried to run away for no reason. lol he got arrested for nothing... damn dummy.

when was the last time you were in a car accident?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A few years back , no other car involved just took a corner too fast and overturned into a stream (just a crappy lil stream though not like a river or nothing )


WWTLT u seen a freakin psychiatrist ?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

February

When was the last time you snapped at someone?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Sometime this week when my mom pissed me off.

When was the last time you flipped someone off?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

few yrs ago

When was the last time you yelled your loudest, using your stomach muscles to place emphasis on your shout?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yesterday when i was going down on supreme scream. i was screaming like a little *****.


WWTLT you went to the beach.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh god...ummm last year, maybe? Yeah, I think it was last year...or 2006. Don't get me wrong, love the beach, just never really get around to it.

WWTLT you ate a whole pizza all by yourself?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

oh my gosh I love pizza! I think the last time I ate a whole one was about 5 years ago, when I was living at my very first apartment all by myself and I was very lonely. It was good though, lol.

WWTLT you said hi to your mom or dad?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm, we don't really get along to put it politely so yeah probably back in 2003 sometime. 


WWTLT u bought a lottery ticket ?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

About two weeks ago.

When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What just for the sake of walking like fresh air and all that shabazz ? erm in the summer so probably 2 months ago.


WWTLT you bit your tongue ?


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

Earlier today! While eating pizza! It was terrible.


When was the last time you peed?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

lol..30 minutes ago, I'd say

When was the last time you stayed up all night?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Last year when I was sick and couldn't sleep.

When was the last time you had a really bad day?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Today , i almost overdosed it was so bad . not cool :no



WWTLT you treated yourself ?


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Today! I bought 3 DVD's: Labyrinth (Original with David Bowie), Pans Labyrinth, and Bridge to Terabithia! :-D


When was the last time you played with a quigi?


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin (Oct 25, 2008)

you mean a Ouija? I played with one at a pool party in 6th grade.

when was the last time you dyed your hair?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i love drugs!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> i love drugs!


OMG, LMMFAO, WTF :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

When was the last time you got your hair cut?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

A few years ago - unless you count trims which I got about a month ago. 

I'm trying to see how long I can grow my hair, just for kicks.

WWTLT you felt like giving someone the finger?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

On the train the other day some fool poser wannabe was staring at me with a smug look on his face and a pair of fakey oakley lookalike sunglasses so i mouthed the word f*ggot to him and that pretty much put him in his place he never looked at me again and he took off his ridiculous looking sunglasses too.

WWTLT you felt like this :afr


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

about 3 hours ago.

WWTLT you smiled at a stranger?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Long, long ago...

When was the last time you blew up something that needed air?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

some time ago


When was the last time you....wore shorts?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Right now I'm wearing one.:boogie Coz I'm in my room right now. Wouldn't dare wear one in public though.:afr

WWTLT you went to the beach?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Twas aboot 12 months ago. Ya wouldnt wanna go to the beach too often in Ireland. Its so cold that yer nipples could cut glass and the men in the white coats assume that yer a tad mental and take ya away to the funny farm.

When was the last time you held hands with a member of the opposite sex? (and it cant be yer Ma!)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Not in a long long time.

WWTLT you kissed a boy/girl?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

December of '06.

WWTLT you opened a fortune cookie?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

About a year ago.

WWTLT you went to the movie with a friend?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Friday but it was months before that

WWTLT you did something crazy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A few months ago, I guess.

WWTLT you sneezed?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I sneeze all the time (losing them brain cells fast), so at work this evening I guess

WWTLT you felt hungry


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey, I just started eating some noodles coz I felt terribly hungry.
What are the odds that I would choose this thread to reply to just now? Weird!

WWTLT you procrastinated going to the loo until you couldn't hold it in any longer?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ha ha how lovely - I'm doing this right now

WWTLT you tidied your computer


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't remember.

WWTLT you invoked the 3 second rule?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

At work the other day for a cookie.

When was the last time you posted in the other 'when was the last time' thread?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

3rd august


When was the last time you put some body lotion on?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Never. I hate body lotions.

WWTLT you had a proper haircut at a barbershop?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Couple years ago. I trim my own hair now


WWTLT brought some ingredients to make a cake?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Never. Never baked a cake in my life sadly.

WWTLT you visited a public swimming pool?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

few weeks ago 

WWTLT you payed for something?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Two days ago - I bought a vegetarian burrito.

When was the last time you were asked an inappropriate question?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Around six months ago I think.

WWTLT you logged in to Facebook?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

today

wwtlt you rode on a skateboard?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know how to ride one.

WWTLT you went over 100mph in your car.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll need a car first

WWTLT you cut your hair


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

about a week ago. It was a nightmare visiting the barber.

WWTLT you talked to yourself/chided yourself at a public place?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah...I dont know

WWTLT you felt really good about yourself


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

About the end of last month

WWTLT you went abroad


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

9 months ago, wow that time has gone fast. 
when was the last time you had a good look up at the clear stary sky?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

2 days ago.

When Was The Last Time you thought "thats funny", but didn't laugh?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

About two days ago. I tend to do that when I'm around people.

WWTLT you watched a silly cartoon show on TV?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a year ago? probably Spongebob.

When was the last time you had a job interview?


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

About 1,5 years ago... and I got hired! :boogie

When was the last time you bought a CD/ LP?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

About a year ago when I went to this concert by myself. It was totally worth it. The band was I Set My Friends on Fire 

When was the last time you turned the A/C on in your house/room?


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

20-30 minutes ago

When was the last time a song gave you goosebumps?


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

Last night, when I heard Run by Snow Patrol...it never gets old to me.

When was the last time you laughed so hard your ribs hurt?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

a long loong time ago. i don't even remember :\

when was the last time you got out of the house?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yesterday for work

WWTLT you burped?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

A couple of days ago.

WWTLT you took a bus to somewhere?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I want to say Jan or Feb 2010...I took one, I just don't really remember when.


WWTLT you said something you wish you hadn't.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Sometime today. 

WWTLT someone drove you so mad that you hit them?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I want to say around December 2009, it was at a movie theater.

WWTLT you spilled something on yourself in public?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

About a year and half ago. I almost died from a massive panic attack.

WWTLT you you prayed?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

during some lame *** youth camp

when was the last time you argued with someone?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Em.....like really I dont know - Always with mum but thats usually messing

WWTLT you slept in late?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

last night and several nights before that...

WWTLT you said hello to someone in real life?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Today, to my mom.

WWTLT you said goodbye to someone in real life?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Today. One of my colleagues at work quit today to go back to school.

WWTLT you had a fantastic time with some close friends?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't know that I've ever had a group of truly close friends . . . The last time I had a fantastic time with _a_ close friend, though, was in April.

WWTLT you broke something made of glass?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

A few months ago.

When was the last time you felt appreciated?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't exactly remember that one.

WWTLT you really Laughed out Loud (not just lold in a post somewhere)?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

A few days ago, while watching Mr Bean on DVD.

WWTLT you sang in the bathroom.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

must be very long ago, cause I don't even recall one such instance.

wwtlt you smiled at a stranger?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Today. And I made such an effort to do it too.

WWTLT you slept for 12 hours straight?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

On Saturday last weekend.

WWTLT you were in a dangerous situation?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

When am I not? SA kinda makes every situation dangerous doesn't it?

WWTLT you enjoyed a good BBQ!


----------

